# upgrade to member



## mishugana (Jun 26, 2007)

i just joined how do i get upgraded to member?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 26, 2007)

Here you go - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53

For future reference, this is listed under the trouble shooting sticky at the top of this forum.


----------



## mishugana (Jun 26, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> Here you go - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53
> 
> For future reference, this is listed under the trouble shooting sticky at the top of this forum.



i tried everything still no success


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 26, 2007)

Did you see that there is a code you have to put into your profile, and it's not the same as your log-in ID.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 27, 2007)

mishugana said:


> i tried everything still no success



what part of the instructions confuses you?  It even has pictures and screenshots to help you through the process.

I do not see anything at all typed into the appropriate area within your profile, so I have to assume there is a disconnect somewhere within the instructions.


----------



## mishugana (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you


----------

